# The Rock´n´Roll Wrestling Bash



## Eismann2070 (28. März 2010)

Moin

So, sollte entgegen aller Wahrscheinlichkeit irgendwem auf der RPC allzu langweilig werden, haben wir zur Sicherheit die "Galactic Trash Wrestling Alliance" eingeladen. Ich zitiere einfach mal:

Dieses einzigartige Rock’n’Roll Musical ist eine Symbiose aus Trash Wrestling und energiegeladenen Rock n Roll Sound. Die Haudegen der Trash Wrestling League „G.T.W.A.“(Galactic Trash Wrestling Alliance) führen ein Spektakel der Extraklasse durch.Während das „Wrestling Bash Gorechestra“ auf der Bühne ein unglaubliches Set herunterballert, geben wildgewordene Superhelden - Wrestler in ihrem Ring vor der Bühne im alten Lucha Libre Style Gas. Mit einer Komposition, die auf die Kämpfe abgestimmt ist, verhilft das „Wrestling Bash Gorechestra“ dem Schauspiel der Wrestler zu mehr Dramatik und Dynamik. Denn die Kämpfe beinhalten mehr als andere Wrestling Shows: Hier steht der Hang zu übertriebenen Storys und einer trashigen Darbietung mit passender Live- Musik im Vordergrund.

Pyrotechnik, Komposition, faszinierende Kostüme und Schauspiel im Ring wirken zusammen im richtigen Moment wie eine Emotionskanone für die Zuschauer. Keine normale Wrestling Show und kein normales Rock’n’Roll Konzert! Lustige und skurrile Storylines, in der alte Fehden zwischen Wrestlern ausgetragen, Neue geschaffen und andere ein für alle mal beendet werden, macht diese Show so besonders. 

Der Rock n Roll Wrestling Bash wurde 2003 gegründet. Die GTWA ist seitdem jährlich auf Europatourneen zu sehen gewesen, und ist von Jahr zu Jahr populärer geworden, und so gesund gewachsen. Eine Atembraubende Bühnenperformance wie auf einer KISS & Alice Cooper Show, mit dem Witz eines Nacho Libre, und der Brutalität des MTV Celebrity Deathmatch!

Die GTWA
Der Trailer auf Youtube


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (6. April 2010)

Servus




An welchem Tag spielen die den und um welche Uhrzeit und wo^^ 




fragen über fragen!!!!


----------



## Eismann2070 (11. April 2010)

Beide Tage um 12 Uhr, 15 Uhr, 17 Uhr und 20 Uhr.


----------

